# Conversion



## DrDealGood (Dec 29, 2022)

Can I get an opinion or direction on how to convert phenylpropanolamine bitartrate
To phenylpropanolamine hydrochloride

phenylpropanolamine Bitartrate source is from effervescent cold relief tabs

Tabs contain 
aspirin, chlorpheniramine Maleate, 
phenylpropanolamine Bitartrate.
Amount of each per tab not listed 
Inert ingredient’s not listed.


----------



## G.Patton

You have to extract ephedrine (phenylpropanolamine) and acidify it by hydrochloric acid or HCl gas. 
Ephedrine extraction from pills methods
Methamphetamine from ephedrine tablets


----------



## DrDealGood

Its in a solid form ? It’s a bitartrate 
Same method on it converting back to Hlc ?


----------



## G.Patton

DrDealGood said:


> Its in a solid form ? It’s a bitartrate
> Same method on it converting back to Hlc ?



DrDealGoodSorry, I don't understand your question. Could you ask clearly please?


----------

